# Won't know what to do with myself



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Been going out nearly every evening to walk one of my clients dogs for weeks now because the lady had an operation. The last two nights I've been accompanying her but tonight she managed the walk herself.

Phew.........what a relief 

I'm sure there will still be the odd day she will need me for the evening walk but not all the time.


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Rona, 

That's nice that the woman could manage though. she must have felt a bit anxious after having you there for support. It is a shame for you though, proper regular work can pretty hard to find.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Ownedbymany said:


> Hi Rona,
> 
> That's nice that the woman could manage though. she must have felt a bit anxious after having you there for support. It is a shame for you though, proper regular work can pretty hard to find.


Hi thanks but I've still got her dog as a regular during the day. I've got my own dog to deal with as well as my walk dogs and I was on my feet sometimes from 8am-8pm with just a couple of half hour breaks. 
6 weeks of that start to impact on an old body


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Ah sorry, I didn't realise she was already a regular and the evenings were extra. I can see why your relieved now.


----------

